# Amp Gauge install



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

i have an Amp Gauge i want to install but i dont know how, there is the positive and negative for the light because its indiglo and there are positive and negative terminals on the back, what should i hook it up to read?


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Ampere meter is added in series to the circuit, so wherever you want to check the current flow just add this gauge in series.


If you want to check the current off the battery terminal then disconnect the battery terminal and then add amp gauge in between the battery post and the cable which was connected to terminal.


----------

